

The campaign to destroy me professionally continues [Brianna Wu] - octopus
https://twitter.com/Spacekatgal/status/523113644205555712

======
paulhauggis
I am not going to comment on this specific case.

But I wish the mob mentality would just stop. People that feel offended or
that get their feelings hurt start a campaign to publicly destroy a person's
life and/or career.

The ex-Mozilla ceo comes to mind.

since there are no laws preventing this and pretty much no consequences for
the person that starts these campaigns, the best thing to do is set an
example. I would use data mining techniques to figure out where it originated
and then use my own creativity to show the person/people that there are real-
world consequences for these types of actions.

